

Gold iPhone Just Sold On eBay For $10,100 - partyanimal
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=111174869600

======
throwaway420
Sorry, but I'm skeptical about this because it defies logic.

I'm not an eBay expert, but it seems unusual that the bid jumped from 2,500 to
10,000 in one big jump like that.

Is this a fake bid? Some kind of weird spam or marketing stunt?

